

Ask HN: How do you evaluate web design firms? - justcurious

A friend who will be running for public office in a US state recently asked me for recommendations on web design firms.  I could not suggest any that are known for designing for political candidates, and am wondering: What do you look for in a web design firm? Are there any specific things to look for or avoid?<p>Thanks.
======
vaksel
Look at their portfolio to make sure they are capable of doing the functions
you need. You'd be surprised how many of "web design" firms can only do very
basic things.

